# Show off your GROUP costumes!!!



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is my family at HAuNTcon Costume Ball this year, we actually had a lot of people asking to pose with us for pics, so that was kind of fun!! We normally we don't go for group themed costumes, but it's hard to pack something elaborate when traveling by plane. So this turned out really well!


----------



## ANC2684 (Jun 9, 2015)

You guys look great! I'm guessing different characters from American Horror Story?


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Correct! Easy to do and low maintenance! It was my daughters idea!


----------



## ANC2684 (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice! I love it  one of my favorite shows too.


----------



## The Stalk (May 5, 2015)

View attachment 244102

Sam Pumpkin
View attachment 244103

Dean Pumpkin
View attachment 244104

Both
View attachment 244105


OMG! Another Supernatural fanatic here. You guys look great! I am obsessed with your pumpkins!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok heres the fam from last years theme....you know the old saying a family that pillages together stays together!


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome pic and costumes, well done!!


----------



## ANC2684 (Jun 9, 2015)

Loving the pirate family! Nicely done! @matrixmom those pumpkins were my all time favorite I've ever carved! supernatural isn't just a show, it's a way of life! 

Thank you @trex!


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

We went as the Scooby gang at work last year. We need to think up this year's theme.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Many years ago I did the gang from clockwork orange, and a few years ago did ninja turtles. pics not at hand though..


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

We are trying to come up with our family costume this year. Last year we included my parents. Any ideas? This was last year.


----------

